#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Player IOS

## tijsverbeek

Hallo,

Ik heb een eigen radio, en een site, alleen baal ik er stevig van dat onze luisteraars afhaken zodra ze zien dat de player niet vOor IOS beschikbaar is, weet een van jullie wat voor players Apple ondersteund? 

Groet Tijs

----------


## tijsverbeek

Ik heb btw opgezocht op Google maar dan krijg je alleen maar vlc Player en die werkt niet meer

----------


## Lynx

Er zijn Shoutcast apps voor IOS maar of je daar je eigen server url kan invoeren weet ik niet.

----------


## renevanh

Quicktime, dat komt zelfs van bij Apple.

----------

